# North central PA



## QueenRuby2002

I have a small farm and a decint (sp) size barn. So I can host spring threw fall but winter times would be hard for me. I live in the Kane area of PA anyone out my way intrested in doing a make and take?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm about two hours from Eire and two and a half hours from Pitt, Half hour from Bradford and Warren just forty minutes from the NY border. Come on guys anyone in the area to do make and takes? I have a nice out door picknik area for cook outs.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Okay so july is here. I will be camping the first week of July. The rest of the mounth is free for me. Anyone want to start a make and take? I'm not giving up!!! I'm located 2 hours north of Pitt and about 2 hours east of Eire. about 45 minutes from Warren, bradford and St Mary's all in the lovely state of PA. Anyone intrested in please reply!


----------



## graveghoul

I'm in Pittsburgh but would be up for a road trip to work on some cool projects.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

All right someone posted!!! Well if we get somemore people we could do one mounth at every persons house or find a more central local. As for projects.... Once we get a group going we can decide on what to do. I've been trying to get a M&T going since Hauntcon and I wont give up.


----------



## kenkozpgh

I'm in Pittsburgh too. I'd be interested. Unfortunately my schedule is quite tight for the next month or so. Hope you enjoyed hauntcon? My wife, daughter and her bf all attended and had a blast. Wanted to attend Midwest Haunters convention, but had previous commiments. Keep me informed and see what we might be able to come up with.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Whoop two people. Sorry i'm excitable. So just to let everyone know I'm good at painting, crafty things, water feartures and ideas. Still learning a lot on everything else and I'm pretty bad with electricty. Like I stated before I have a large barn and seven acres so I have plenty of room for hosting though I am willing to go else where if it's better for everyone else. Major project right now are a 10' spider, a hedge maze, and redoing tombstones. I'm open to trying to make any prop you guys want to do. If we can't get anything going for july that is fine I'm mainly trying to get a feel right now on who would be intrested and what projects we might want to do.

Also I'm in junkyard heaven around here so if anyone needs help finding whiper motors or anything else ask. You would be amazed what I stumble across.


----------



## kenkozpgh

I run the gammit from tombstones, mask making, pnuematics, scenery to larger props like electric chairs, guillotines, caskits....you know the old addage..."jack of all trades, master of none."
Currently I"m working on 6 to 7' trees for my graveyard, various masks, eyes for my corpses, tombstones, and pepper ghosts.
I'm up for anything.
Enjoy the weekend and the upcoming holiday.


----------



## graveghoul

My wife and I went to the Midwest haunter's convention and had a blast. We're going to be making the trek to Transworld in 2013.

We've been doing a home haunt for about ten years, but took a couple of years off here and there.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Alright how about we start plotting for August here. Date, time, and location that would be best for everyone and what props we want to work one. I'm open for any ideas. I would even be willing to go to Pitt if everyone is from there.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm free every weekend in august so far.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

How about August 22 or 23. I'll even bake goodies.... Great now I'm trying to bribe people into a make and take.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Trying again. Anyone want to get a make and take going. I live in Kane PA. about 2 hours from Pitt and Erie.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I refuse to give up!! We have some new people join so lets try again. I want to start a Make and take for our area. I'm about 2 hours away from both Pitt and Erie. In the Warren/ Bradford area of PA. In the spring, summer and fall I have a large barn 40' by 50' and seven acres to hold this on. Plenty of room to spread out and build. I also make an good pasta salad and Brownies!!! Anyone interested?


----------



## drazster

We definitely need a Pittsburgh Make and Take.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I can drive to Pitt if enough people are doing it.


----------



## kenkozpgh

I'm still very interested!

I must apologize for late last summer, I had to have elbow surgery and that put a damper on my prop making.

Unfortunately, right now, my son's college baseball season is just starting. He's a conference starter, which means he schedule to pitch every weekend and of coarse I attend all his games. But, as soon as his season is over in May, I'll be available.

There are many local haunters..we definitely should get something started.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm willing to drive to Pitt since it seams we have more intrest coming from that way. We need to figure out who is hosting or what not. Maybe I should change the title to Pitt Make and take.

As for may it might take us that long just to get it started.


----------

